# Was ist das?



## Luigi93 (13. September 2009)

Ich habe mir einen neuen USB-Stick von Hama gekauft. Auf dem Foto hab ich mal markiert, was mich interessiert: Könnte das eine Art "Schreibschutz" sein oder was ist das?


----------



## Cheater (13. September 2009)

jup das ist ein schreibschutz


----------



## Icke&Er (13. September 2009)

Cheater schrieb:


> jup das ist ein schreibschutz


 
Dito


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2009)

man hätte es auch einfach mal ausprobieren können. ein lösch-knopf oder gar ein scharfmachen zwecks selbtszerstörung oder so was kann es ja nicht sein, da wäre der hersteller ja bescheuert, wenn er so nen knopf ohne warnhinweis da anbringt... oO


----------



## AlterKadaver (14. September 2009)

> ein lösch-knopf oder gar ein scharfmachen zwecks selbtszerstörung oder so was kann es ja nicht sein, da wäre der hersteller ja bescheuert, wenn er so nen knopf ohne warnhinweis da anbringt... oO


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Nein das ist der Knopf für ein GPS Ortungssignal a la James Bond


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

kann man das spammen dann lassen? ich denke die Frage ist zur Genüge geklärt...


----------



## rabit (15. September 2009)

Ja hast ja recht exa


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

Der Stick ist aber nicht von Hama. 
Den stellen irgendwelche Chinesen her und einige Anbieten kaufen die Mengen auf und kleben ihr Logo drauf.
Den gleichen Stick habe ich von Platinum, Extrememory und noch von drei No Name Anbietern, die Dinger sehen alle gleich aus und haben billige Chips und grottige Controller drinne, die gerne mal ausfallen.


----------



## SLIKX (15. September 2009)

den gleichen hab ich auch^^


----------



## Fabian (16. September 2009)

Hab den selben auch,von Treckstore und ist meine ich 4 Jahre alt.
1Gb,das war damals was tolles


----------

